# Wäre Mediendesigner ein Beruf für mich?



## fryfan (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich gehe in die 10. Klasse Realschule...Ich mache als Hobby gerne Bildbearbeitungen in Photoshop oder in Cinema4D Objekte.
Bin aber wiederum in Bildende Kunst/Zeichnen eine völlige Null...
Deshalb frage ich mich, wäre es etwas mich als *"Mediengestalter - Digital-/Printmedien - Mediendesign"* zu Bewerben?
Bei den Berufsbeschreibungen steht zwar einerseits das fast ausschlieslich am Computer gearbeitet wird, aber auch das man "Künstlerisches Tallent" haben sollte, das macht mir mehr oder weniger angst.
Gibt es hier vl. Leute die eine solche Ausbildung machen/gemacht haben und wissen worauf es da mehr ankommt?

Den ich könnte wohl eine genau vorgegebene Zeichnung ohne Probleme schön in Photoshop Digitalisieren...aber wenn ich selbst etwas Zeichnen müsste, erst recht auf Papier, hätte ich wohl sicherlich Probleme.


----------



## thecamillo (10. Oktober 2005)

LOL....

Deine Ängste sind unbegründet! Hast Du Angst davor zu versagen oder nach der Ausbildung festzustellen, dass Dus lieber hättest studieren sollen?!

Ich bin derweil Azubi for Pixelschubbsing! Gott ich sag dir, es ist toll nur die Bezahlung ist nicht sooooo toll! Nehmen wir an du landest in einem Betrieb, wie meiner, indem du gedrillt wirst, schnell Werbewirksame Ergebnisse zu liefern, dann isses kurz über lang aus mit toller Kreativität! Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung! Zumal Mediendesign selten etwas mit Kreativität zu tun hat - hört sich jetzt widersprüchlich an denken sicherlich einige hier aber die jenigen die sich tagtäglich mit diesem Thema befassen werden mir zutimmen, dass Mediendesign im Grunde nichts weiter ist als ein Handwerk. Es gibt für alles Regeln und Normen, die es bei Entwurf, Layout, Konzeption, Mastering und Finishing zu beachten gilt. Ideen kann jeder haben - nur Umsetzen muss man Sie können und das ist Mediendesign!

Ich hatte das Glück bei einem Unternehmen unterzukommen, das vollkommen Branchenfremd ist - also nix mit Werbung zu tun hat! Was daran so toll ist? Naja, ich bin der Einzige hier in der Abt. Mediendesign! Ich mach hier Broschuren, Plakate, Kataloge, Flyer, Logos, Messekram (WerbeCDs und so en Dreck), Websites, Screendesigns für unsere Software! Ich bin zwar auf dem Papier Mediengestalter nonPrint mit Fachrichtung Mediendesign / Bildbearbeitung aber da ich hier der Einzige bin, arbeite ich von Anfang an an realen Projekten - das ist nicht immer leicht, vor allem das mit der Verantwortung - da war mal so ein Auftrag mit MesseCDs, da sollten nur 300 tsd. gedruckt werden, tja ich hab da wohl eine Null zuviel draufgeschrieben und somit wurden es ein bisschen mehr! Was solls der Kunde hatte es abgesegnet! Ein Hoch auf Outlook!

Wenn Du gut bist bewirb dich halt, mehr als eine Absage kannst du nicht kassieren, allerdings sollte dir bewusst sein, dass ein Studium in dieser Richtung dir westelich mehr Türen öffnet als eine Ausblidung! Ich für meinen Teil mach nach meiner Ausbildung eine Weiterbildung zum 3D Artist hausptsächlich deswegen, da meine Mühle @home einfach zu wenig Power hat und ich später mal wenn alles so läuft wie ichs gerne hätte an einem Film mit zu arbeiten!

Die Ausbildung zu Mediendesigner vermittelt dir in erster Linie jede Menge Basics die es gilt in der Praxis zu erproben! Bei einigen (leider den meisten) Agenturen läufts aber ein wenig anders als bei mir!

Die werden besser bezahlt und arbeiten weniger (steht auch auf dem Vertrag, sprich Papier ist geduldig) - im Endeffekt kochen die Agenturen auch nur mit Wasser! Dort hält man sich in der Regel stringent an den Ausbildungplan und du durchläufst alle Stationen deiner Ausblidung in modularen Einheiten sprich ein paar Wochen dies und ein paar Wochen das! Dann gibts aber auch noch die Firmen die dich garnix machen lassen! Wir haben da einen in der Klasse der zwar im Printbereich arbeitet aber nur am Scanner sitzt und das schon seit einem Jahr, der Andere kennt Photoshop und weiter nix anderes!

Sei Omnipotent und Intergalaktisch!

Bewirb dich - gruss claudio


----------



## fryfan (10. Oktober 2005)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> LOL....
> 
> Deine Ängste sind unbegründet! Hast Du Angst davor zu versagen oder nach der Ausbildung festzustellen, dass Dus lieber hättest studieren sollen?!



Studieren...ne, das muss nicht sein 

Zu Versagen nicht direkt, nur ich bin jemand der Bildende Kunst (also Zeichenunterricht) wie die Pest hasst...und wenn ich nun in meiner Ausbildung auch noch was Zeichnen soll dan würd ich vollkommen durchdrehen 
Wiederum einfach was vorgegebenes zu Digitalisieren mach ich gern.


----------



## thecamillo (10. Oktober 2005)

Du bist irgendwie widersprüchlich!

Klar das erste halbe Jahr wirst du dann sicherlich lieben und die Abschlussprüfung erst Oh Mann - das wird der Hammer - ich sag nur Scribble! Da darfst du Zeichnen! 

Übrigens das ist in jedem Beruf so, dass man Sachen machen muss die einem nicht liegen! Deswegen nennt es nicht auch Ausbildung! *grins

Wenn du es so willst sind wir alle Huren, denn wir prostituieren uns jeden Tag!


----------



## fryfan (10. Oktober 2005)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du bist irgendwie widersprüchlich!
> 
> Klar das erste halbe Jahr wirst du dann sicherlich lieben und die Abschlussprüfung erst Oh Mann - das wird der Hammer - ich sag nur Scribble! Da darfst du Zeichnen!




Nuja...was heist widersprüchlich.

Ich sag das ich Zeichnen Hasse und auch nicht kann 
Aber wiederum gut mit Photoshop umgehen kann...z.b. etwas vorgegebenes digitalisieren.

Und deshalb frag ich ja ob da auch Zeichnen dabei ist...was daran widersprüchlich ist versteh ich nich so ganz...


----------



## thecamillo (10. Oktober 2005)

Ich hasse das Zeichnen auch aber du musst erstmal deine Ideen auf Papier bringen können - wir hatten Leute dabei, in der Klasse, die auf Teule komm raus nich zeichnen wollten bis es hies es gibt Noten, Scheibenkleister drauf, das erste jahr zählt sowiso nicht zu Abschlussprüfung (wird nicht angerechnet) aber es wreden jede Menge Basics vermittelt, allein Typographie ist ein grasses Thema!

Aber wegen Deiner Frage: 

Zeichnen ist von deinem Ausbildungsbetrieb abhängig ob dus machen musst, ich nur ab und zu!

In der Schule tu das was der Lehrer sagt! Mit anderen Worten ja du musst!

Ein weiser Mann hat mal zu mir gesagt: "Die Guten haltens aus und um die Schlechten ist es nicht schade!"

Zu welcher Sorte gehörst Du? 

Willst du einen Job sausen lassen in dem du dich wohl fühlst, da es mit deinen Freizeitaktivitäten nicht 100% übereinstimmt?

Frage dich lieber: ........................"Was will ich?"

Ich glaube Du kennst die Antwort bereits!

Gruss claudio


----------

